# tippua / pudota



## Cold Breeze

Vaikka kesälomani alkoi jo melkein kuukausi sitten, mieleeni tuli asia, jota en saa ratkaistua. Nimittäin äidinkielenopettajani sanoi koulussa, että sanaa _tippua _voi käyttää vain tilanteessa, kun jokin neste _putoaa_. Hänen mukaansa olisi siis väärin sanoa esimerkiksi: _"Puhelimeni tippui lattialle."_.

Onko opettajani oikeassa vai väärässä? Kiitos jo etukäteen.


----------



## kirahvi

Itse puhun tippumisesta nimenomaan nesteen yhteydessä, kun neste putoaa tippoina tai pieninä noroina. Minulle tippumisella on ehdottomasti frekventatiivinen luonne - se tapahtuu pidemmän ajan kuluessa pieninä erinä.

Putoaminen taas on kertaluontoista. Myös neste voi pudota, jos se tulee alas yhtenä ryöppynä.


----------



## DrWatson

Nähdäkseni tässä on taas yksi näitä vain äidinkielen tunneilla kuultuja "totuuksia", jotka nousevat aika ajoin esiin. Näillä verbeillä on voinut aikoinaan ollakin selvempi merkitysjako, mutta nykyisin (ainakaan puhekielessä) tuskin enää. Niinpä ei ole väärin *sanoa* noin; kirjoitetussa kielessä asiaan voi toki kiinnittää huomiota. Kyseessä on mielestäni samankaltainen tapaus kuin _alkaa tehdä_ vs. _alkaa tekemään_: molempia käytetään puheessa suvereenisti, mutta kirjakielessä vain ensin mainittu hyväksytään.


----------



## Cold Breeze

Kiitos vastauksistanne! En ollut itse pähkäillyt asiaa ennen kuin opettajani mainitsi siitä. Hän on kirjoitelmien korjaamisessa hyvin tarkka, joten käytän em. sanoja kuten opettajani mielestä on oikein.


----------



## n8abx9

Tipahtaminen sen sijaan ei vaikuta olevan vain nesteen putoamista. Kielitoimiston sanakirja antaa esimerkkeinä:


> Nenänpäästä tipahtava hikipisara.                    -> neste
> Älä nuolaise ennen kuin tipahtaa [ks. nuolaista] SL.       -> ??
> Tipahtaa puusta.                                                               -> ??
> Lasi tipahti kädestä.                                                          -> esine
> Kukkaro tipahti kadulle.                                                    -> esine



Mitä sitten on *putoamisen *ja *tipahtamisen *ero? 

(Lukuun ottamatta ao. tipahtamiselle annettuja lisämerkityksiä.)


> Mistä sinä siihen tipahdit [= ilmestyit yhtäkkiä]?
> 
> Tipahti kärkijoukon vauhdista.
> Joukkue tipahti mestaruussarjasta.
> Hänen nimensä on tipahtanut luettelosta.


----------

